# BBQ @ The Last Resort Tomorrow Sunday 9/8



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

BBQ time tomorrow Sunday the 8th here at The Last Resort @ The End of The Road







Come over 2:00 or after. Weather looks perfect, Jackie and I going to enjoy the day, play in the water, ride the go cart, and grill. And of course, whip up some more margaritas. Have plenty of lump charcoal and mesquite to keep the grill going for hours, so bring somethin for yourself to throw on the grill if you want to, and your cooler with some drinks! Let me know if your stoppin by.

If enough people bring somethin for the grill, we can all share and have a big meat feast if everyone's down with that. We got 16 chairs and 5 hammocks, so might be a good idea to bring a folding chair. Can come by boat if you want, will give you GPS coordinates to the dock if you need em.

And of course as usual, got guest bedrooms for people to crash the night if need be.

Nothin special goin on, just a chill afternoon if anyone doesn't have nothin better to do!


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*We would love to come, but the "Heat and I" ain't getting along right now with this newly operated-on-arm. 

(As you saw Thursday)

Always a great time at that "Dead-end" place, {*


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

nice gesture- a little to far for me Hope you have a great time ed


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Ed! 

Beautiful day today, for a few family's comin over, and some others stopping by throughout the day. Tom, we got some good shaded spots to set you up in, and can put a fan of you want. Plus there's nice constant breeze coming off the water, which makes all the difference. And if you get too hot you can always relax inside for while. Would love to have you and Debbie.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

have a good time Clay, I just saw this. great day for something like that!


----------

